# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική Φοβία

## IreneGi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Καταρχας Θέλω να πώ συγχαρητήρια για τους δημιουργούς του forum και τα μέλη. Είμαι η Ειρήνη. ημουν από πολύ μικρή ως τώρα που πηγαίνω λύκειο ΕΠΑΛ. Πάντα ένα μοναχικό και πολύ ντροπαλο παιδί. Προσπαθώ καιρό να τό αντιμετωπίσω αυτά στο κεφάλι μου εγώ προσωπικά. Δεν μου λέει κανείς τίποτα. Δεν έχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο, τα λεω αρκετές φορές αυτά στους γονείς μου και μου λένε υπομονή κλπ κλπ.. δεν με βοηθάνε για κάποιες απορίες που δίνω.. προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω κι καλά π.χ σε chat αλλά με πιάνει ανχος νιώθω ότι λέω ότι νανε. Δεν μπορώ να εκφράστω όπως θέλω και να είμαι αυθόρμητη. Γίνομαι παντα ευγενικια χωρίς να θέλω δεν λέω.οχι.. δεν λέω την γνώμη μου. Ενώ δεν είμαι έτσι.. (ο φόβος μου είναι.. νιώθω οτι., Ότι και αν πω, θα είναι κάπως ότι νάνε. Ακόμα και τα πιο απλά απλα Γεια, τι κάνεις,τι νέα; ) Η π.χ σκέφτομαι δεν μπορώ να μιλάω στον κόσμο όπως.μιλαω στους γονείς μου. Καταρχάς δεν είχα.ποτε μα ποτέ παρέες, δεν βγήκα ποτέ βόλτα με παρέες,μόνο με της αδερφές μου. δεν μου δίνει κανείς σημασία, νομίζουν ότι είμαι μια συναισθήματικια.. και ήσυχη και βαρετή. Ενώ εγώ προσπαθώ να είμαι σαν τους άλλους ζωηρή κάνω πλάκες κλπ. Ενώ έτσι είμαι.. και είμαι πάντα το κορόιδο. Και λες και δεν έχω τροπους έτσι θεωρούν ή άλλοι.. και γενικά πρώτα σκέφτομαι τι θα πώ και μετά το λέω το οργανονο κάπως. Και δεν μιλάω καλά... (Το λεξιλόγιο μου) σάν παιδάκι... Επίσης νιώθω πολύ αμήχανα.. με τις κινήσεις μου. Και για τον τρόπο που μιλάω. Στο ΕΠΑΛ που πηγαίνω μου έχουν κάνει μπουλινγκ με ενοχλούν κάπως. Μου λένε για την εμφάνιση μου επειδή δεν βαφομαι. Και επειδή δεν ντύνομαι κάπως μοδάτη.. και εγω δεν διαφωνώ.. είχαν γίνει και κάτι αλλά σκληρότερα. Αλλά αυτά δεν με χάλασαν το αντίθετο αποκτήσα θάρρος... Έχω άλλες 2χρονιες σχολείο θέλω να αλλάξω αποδω και πέρα να είμαι αυθόρμητη στις κινήσεις μου στον τρόπο ομιλίας μου και να μην έχω αυτά τα εμποδια στο κεφάλι μου... Θέλω να είμαι απλά άνετη.

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου. Θέλω να σου υπογραμμίσω οτι αυτο που περιγράφεις μονο σπανιο δεν είναι, μπορείς να δεις και εδω παρόμοια θέματα παλιότερα αλλα και στην έξω ζωή αρκετά άτομα που νιώθουν παρόμοια με σενα. Πρεπει ομως να καταλάβεις οτι είσαι μικρή στην ηλικία και δεν είναι εύκολο να χεις φτάσει σε μια πιο ώριμη κατάσταση και προσωπικότητα. Οτι μπορεί να είσαι πιο εσωστρεφής ας πουμε εγω δεν θα σου πρότεινα να το αλλάξεις, το θέμα είναι πώς να είσαι λειτουργική στην καθημερινότητα με τον εαυτό σου και τους αλλους. 

Οσον αφορά στο σχολείο που σε κοροιδεύουνε θεωρώ οτι πρεπει σιγα σιγα να δείξεις μια πιο δυναμική εικόνα, μονο τοτε πιστεύω θα χαλαρώσουν, γιατι συνήθως πειράζουν τους πιο ήσυχους. Σιγα σιγα ομως. Συνακόλουθα θα δεις πώς μπορείς να αποκτήσεις μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση. Αυτο θα σε βοηθήσει στις συζητήσεις και γενικά σαν στάση ζωής. 

Λες οτι εκφράζεις κάποιες απορίες στους γονείς σου που κι αυτοί δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν, σαν τι απορίες εννοείς;

----------


## elis

Καταρχάς να σου πω τα ευχάριστα γυναίκα χαζή δε γεννήθηκε ακόμα οπότε απλά είσαι στην αρχή
Δηλαδή ακόμα δε ξυπνησεσ

----------


## IreneGi

Ότι αν θα μπορω να εκφράστω άνετα στον κόσμο όπως στους δικούς μου. Αλλα δεν έχω κάποιο κόλλημα.. το είχα περιγράψει στο μήνυμα μου: ότι δηλαδή ντρέπομαι να μιλήσω επειδή αισθάνομαι ότι είναι κάπως ότι νάνε.. ακόμα και τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή που γραφω..δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καλα.. για να σου γραψω.. ανχονομαι!!

----------


## IreneGi

Όχι δεν είναι επειδή δεν με καταλαβενουν.. απλά δεν με βοηθάνε τόσο την κατάσταση μου

----------


## elis

Κάτσε εδώ μέχρι να σου φύγει πρώτον δεύτερον για άγχος διατροφή γυμναστική κ βιταμίνες

----------


## IreneGi

Ευχαριστώ! Αλλά εσείς οι κοινωνικοί μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε τους υπόλοιπους;

----------


## IreneGi

Γυμναστική κάνω συχνά. Κάνει καλό όντος.

----------


## elis

Εννοείτε άλλο πράγμα είναι η βοήθεια όμως είναι σαν το μάστορα σ χαλάει κάτι κι ο μάστορας που θα καλέσεις πρέπει να ξέρει να θέλει να το φτιάξει κ να μπορεί

----------


## IreneGi

Εσύ τι λες να κάνω;

----------


## elis

Θα κάνεις λίγο γυμναστική να αποκτήσεις κορμάρα θα στη πέφτουν όλοι κ θα ηρεμησεισ αν κάνεις γυμναστική μία διατροφή με όσο μπορείς πιο υγιεινά κ βιταμίνες βοήθεια από τις παρέες ένας στους δέκα βοηθάει οπότε πάρε τα πάνω σου κ κάντο μόνη σου να μην έχεις ανάγκη κανένα για να κανεισ ότι θέλεις

----------


## IreneGi

Έχω full γυμνασμενω σώμα. Το χόμπυ μου η γυμναστική είναι. Δεν έχει σημασία τόσο αυτο.. αν και ναι τέλειοο. Απλά θέλω να ξεπεράσω Όλα αυτά που έχω στο κεφάλι μου ρε γαμωτο. Θελω να ανιχτω είμαι πολύ κλειστή. Θέλω να είμαι εγω.. και να μην έχω ανάγκη από κανέναν όπως έκανα σε κάποιες άλλες που δεν με θέλανε για παρεα. Το έκανα επειδή δεν ήθελα να δείξω ότι ειμουν μόνη κ αναγκάστηκα και.της.εκανα παρέα αλλά μόνη κατεληξα. Τώρα κάνω παρέα με ένα παιδί μόνο. Τώρα που θα αρχίζει το σχολείο θέλω να είμαι κουλ.

----------


## andreas86

IreneGi!!Και εγω ετσι ημουν στο σχολειο ντροπαλος!! Μπουλινγκ ειχα δεχτει στο δημοτικο και στο λυκειο με κοροιδευανε με το τροπο τους (φαινεται τους τραβαω) γιαυτο ισως σε καταλαβαινω!! Τωρα εχω μεγαλωσει αλλα το αγχος, κοινωνικη φοβια εχουν μεινει, δεν εχω επισκευτει ποτε ψυχολογο και τα χρονια περνουν 30 και 1 στην πλατη βεβαια δεν ειναι αργα ποτε. Εσυ εισαι μικρη ακομα εαν κρινω με αυτα που διαβαζω πρεπει να εισαι κοντα στα 16, αγωνισου μην φτασεις στην ηλικια μου τοσο μακρια και δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα με το αγχο σου τις φοβιες σου κανεις δεν ειναι καλυτερο σου να το θυμασαι αυτο, μην επιτρεψεις σε κανεναν να σε πειραζει να σε μειωνει!!

----------


## IreneGi

Είχες το πρόβλημα που.ειχα κα γω στην ηλικία μου τι σε προβλημάτιζε; Και τώρα που μεγάλωσες τι κατάλαβες και έγινες πιο ανοιχτός. Το λέω για να βοηθιθω

----------


## IreneGi

Τι εννοείς ότι δεν προσπαθούσες για αυτό;

----------


## andreas86

Ντροπαλος ημουν και δειλος δεν ειχα το θαρρος να αντιμετωπισω την ολη κατασταση!! Αλλα φτανει η στιγμη που αγανακτας και λες τωρα εαν γινοταν κατι παρομοιο θα αντιδρουσα τι χαζος που ημουν, αλλα στην πραξει φαινονται ολα εκει ειναι το θεμα!! Σκεφτομαι τα παλια και λεω τι χαζος ημουν που τα ανεχομουν ολα αυτα!!

----------


## elis

Ρε κούκλα αφού μια χαρά είσαι γτ μας ταλαιπωρασ;

----------


## nikos2

εσυ λες οτι ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα μπορει να ειναι και κατι χειροτερο οπως αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. το καλο ειναι οτι διορθωνεται αλλα μονο με ειδικο. αφου μπορεις να μιλας για αυτο με τους γονεις σου, να τους πεις οτι θες να πας σε καποιο ψυχολογο.
οι γονεις σου δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν υποθετω εχεις προσεξει οτι ουτε αυτοι εχουν φιλους;;ισως μονο συγγενεις

----------


## IreneGi

Πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο είναι να αντιδράσεις και να γίνεις ρεζίλι πάρα να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να είσαι το κορόιδο. Όπως εγώ πάντα.

----------


## elis

Εγώ που γίνομαι ρεζίλι συνέχεια σε πληροφορω δεν έχει καθόλου πλάκα

----------


## IreneGi

Αποφευτική διαταραχή; Το ιδιο το βλέπω εγώ με την κοινωνική φοβία απλά είναι πιο έντονος ο φόβος; 
δεν νομίζω πώς τώρα οι γονείς μου θά με τρέχουν σέ ψυχολόγο.. γενικά δεν πολύ έχουμε επαφές με άλλους ανθρώπους. Εγώ κανονικά είμαι κάπως κοινωνικά.

----------


## IreneGi

elis εγώ να δεις στο δημοτικό. Από την ντροπή μου γινομουν ακαταλαβηστικια. Δεν άκουγα τι έλεγα.

----------


## elis

Εγω ακαταλαβιστικοσ ειμαι ακομα

----------


## IreneGi

Παιδιά τί να κάνω;

----------


## elis

Κατσε εδω πεσ την αποψη σου κ θα σου φυγει απλα δεν ξερεισ να μιλασ πολλοι δεν ξερουν πρεπει να δουλεψεισ για να μαθεισ

----------


## KaterinaP

> Παιδιά τί να κάνω;


Ειρηνη γεια σου! Θα ηταν πολυ.καλο για σενα να πηγαινες σε καποιον ειδικο. Θα σε βοηθουσε πολυ. Συζητησε με τους γονεις σου να πας. Θα ελυνες πολλα πραγματα που σε ταλαιπωρουν. 

Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## KaterinaP

> Κατσε εδω πεσ την αποψη σου κ θα σου φυγει απλα δεν ξερεισ να μιλασ πολλοι δεν ξερουν πρεπει να δουλεψεισ για να μαθεισ


Τι ειναι να της φυγει? Πονοκεφαλος? Αν λεγαμε απλα την αποψη μας και μας εφευγαν ολα θα ηταν τελεια.

Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Τα ειχα ολα αυτα που λετε κ τα ξεπερασα μονοσ μου αυτα σασ λεω αλλα εσεισ θελετε αλλα δικαιωμα σασ δικαιομα μου κ μενα να τα λεω

----------


## KaterinaP

> Τα ειχα ολα αυτα που λετε κ τα ξεπερασα μονοσ μου αυτα σασ λεω αλλα εσεισ θελετε αλλα δικαιωμα σασ δικαιομα μου κ μενα να τα λεω


Εσυ εισαι η εξαιρεση ομως οχι ο κανονας.

Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Εγώ τα λέω γτ έτσι νιώθω κι όποιος θέλει ακούει δεν πουλάω τίποτα κ δε με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω εγώ τα λέω για όποιον θέλει

----------


## KaterinaP

> Εγώ τα λέω γτ έτσι νιώθω κι όποιος θέλει ακούει δεν πουλάω τίποτα κ δε με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω εγώ τα λέω για όποιον θέλει


Ε καλα δεν ειπα τιποτα. Δεν ειπα μην τα λες. Μια διαπιστωση εκανα.

----------


## IreneGi

Εννοείς οτι δεν έχω πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο. Τι περίεργο έχω γράψει, και λες ότι δεν μιλάω καλά.;

----------


## elis

Δεν έχεις γράψει τίποτα περίεργο κ μια χαρά είσαι όταν λέμε ξέρεις να μιλάς εννοούμε όταν μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί κι ο πωλητής σε κατευθύνει τι να αγοράσεις ενώ εσύ δεν ξέρεις τι θεσ αυτοσ ξέρει να μιλάει έτσι θεσ να γίνεις νομίζω

----------


## IreneGi

Α κατάλαβα..Ναι αν και τό ξεπέρασα κάπως, παλιότερα αν κάποιος με πείσει να αγοράσω κάτι εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πώ όχι και φαινομουν χαζή έτσι, μίλαω χαμηλά, και είμαι αναποφάσιστη, για παλιά λέω τώρα.. και γενικά όταν ηξέρα ότι δεν μου αρέσε κάτι έλεγα "δεν ξέρω". Τώρα μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω καλύτερα με.τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## elis

Δεν καταλαβεσ άστο

----------


## IreneGi

Ας γράψει κάποιος κάτι πλζ.

----------


## elis

Ρε κούκλα είσαι στην εφηβεία αυτά που σε απασχολούν εγώ τα έχω ξεχάσει προσπάθησε να συμμετέχεις όπως μπορείς κι εγώ χαζά λέω αλλά συμμετέχω κάπως προσπάθησε να εκφραστεισ να πάρεις το χώρο σου εδώ μέσα

----------


## Remedy

την συστολη που λες, την εχουν παρα πολλα ατομα της ηλικιας σου.
αυτο με την γλωσσα που λες κι εσυ καπου, δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι.
μηπως προερχεσαι απο ξενη χωρα και ηρθες εδω μικρη και κομπλαρεις για τα ελληνικα σου?

----------


## Miliva21

Γεια σου κοριτσι....
Μην αγχωνεσαι..αυτο που περιγραφεις δν ειναι σπανιο και εγω ταυτιζομαι σε ενα βαθμο με αυτα που νιωθεις και σκεφτεσαι...αν εχεις βρει τι σε ενοχλει αυτο ειναι το πρωτο βημα στο δρομο της βελτιωσης .....

Και εσυ εχεις βρει τι σε ενοχλει..το επομενο βημα τωρα ειναι να ανακαλυψεις τα βαθυτερα αιτια που σε κανουν μ
να συμπεριφερεσαι ετσι.....να βρεις ποιοι φοβοι κρυβονται πισω απο αυτο....κ επδ εχω σκεφτει πανω σε αυτο εχω να σ πω πραγματακια που θα σε βοηθησουν να σε κατανοησεις λιγο περισσοτερο....

Περα απο θεματα χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης και διαστρεβλωμενης εικονας που μπορει να εχεις για τον εαυτο σου....(π.χ.ειμαι βαρετη, δεν ξερω αν αρεσουν στους αλλους τα αστεια μου, νιωθω οτι μειονεκτω κοινωνικα, νιωθω οτι οι αλλοι θα θεωρησουν αυτα που λεω χαζα ) κρυβονται επισης και φοβοι απορριψης........

Προτιμας να μεινεις σιωπηλη και να μην εκτεθεις επδ καταβαθος ξερεις οτι η εκθεση μπορει να εχει ως αποτελεσμα την αποδοκιμασια.....την απορριψη απο τους αλλους....και σε αυτο φαινεσαι ιδιαιτερα ευαλωτη.....φοβασαι να εισαι αυθορμητη επδ καποιος μπορει να σε αμφισβητησει....και κατ επεκταση αυτο για σενα μπορει να σημαινει οτι οι αλλοι αφου σε αμφισβητησουν και σε υποτιμησουν θα σε απομονωσουν........και αυτο καταβαθος ενδεχεται να σε πληγωνει πλ...

Αντι ομως να κρινεις αυστηρα τον εαυτο σου γι αυτο και να αυτομαστιγωνεσαι καλυτερο θα ηταν να σκεφτεις αν υπαρχουν εμπειριες απο το παρελθον σου στις οποιες εκτεθηκες σε αλλα ατομα και τα οποια σε αποδοκιμασαν και σε απομονωσαν......
Ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι και φοβασαι δεν προεκυψαν απο μονα τους.... σγρ υπαρχουν τραυματικες εμπειριες που κρυβονται απο πισω....δεν ειναι μονο εξαιτιας της συστολης που μπορει να ειναι ενα στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα σου ..........μπορει να προερχεται και απο επικριτικους γονεις .....

Εγω ειμαι σιγουρη πως και ατομο με ευαισθησιες εισαι και σκεπτομενη εισαι και πολυ ενδιαφερουσα στις αποψεις σου οταν τις μοιραζεσαι με τους αλλους και δεν προτιμας να κλειστεις στο καβουκι σου........ομως ο φοβος αυτος σε κανει να κλεινεσαι και ετσι σε προστατευει απο την απορριψη ομως σε εμποδιζει και απο την αποδοχη που εχεις αναγκη....που μπορει να ειναι εξισου ενα πιθανο αποτελεσμα της εκθεσης σου στους αλλους....

Εν ολιγοις θελω να σου πω οτι ολοι αυτοι οι φωνακλαδες που μιλανε ευκολα και κανουν αστεια δεν εχουν τπτ παραπανω απο σενα περα απο θρασσος και ρηχο μυαλο....κατα τ αλλα εσυ εισαι πιο ευαισθητοποιημενη και σκεπτομενη...και να ξερεις κανεις δεν ειναι καλυτερος απο κανεναν....!!!!!!!!! 

Θα σου προτεινα αν μπορεις να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια...γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη προσεγγιση....θα βοηθησει πιστευω...ειναι δυσκολο να τα δουλεψεις αυτα μονη σου θες καποιον να σε βοηθησει να απενοχοποιησεις τον εαυτο σου και να σε ωθησει να σκεφτεσαι διαφορετικα.....
Ειναι κατι το οποιο με θεληση και αν εχεις χρονο κ χρηματα για ειδικη βοηθεια...θα το ξεπερασεις....

Αντε...καλο ειναι αφου γραφω που γραφω...αντι να τα λεω αυτα σε σενα να τα υπενθυμιζω συνεχως και σε μενα

----------


## Miliva21

Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω προς τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ:

Πιστευετε οτι αυτη η φοβια εμφανιζεται κατα βαση μονο στην παιδικη εφηβικη και νεαρη ενηλικη ηλικια??? Πιστευετε οτι ξεπερνιεται οταν οι ανθρωποις αρχιζουν να δουλευουν να εχουν υποχρεωσεις??...φανταζομαι οτι οταν μπαινεις στην αγορα εργασιας η αναγκη να εργαστεις ...να ερθεις σε επαφη με κοσμο για να επιβιωσεις σε απευαισθητοποιει σιγα σιγα απο το κλεισιμο στο καβουκι σου κ τους φοβους της εκθεσης....

Αν ασκεις ενα επαγγελμα που απαιτει την επαφη με ανθρωπους καθημερινα...που απαιτει να διεκδικεις για να τα βγαλεις περα αναγκαστικα δεν ξεχνας και φοβους και ντροπες ?? Για πειτε...

----------


## elis

Έτσι είναι ακριβώς άμα έχεις ανάγκη αυτά σου φαίνονται παραμύθια

----------


## Macgyver

> Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω προς τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ:
> 
> Πιστευετε οτι αυτη η φοβια εμφανιζεται κατα βαση μονο στην παιδικη εφηβικη και νεαρη ενηλικη ηλικια??? Πιστευετε οτι ξεπερνιεται οταν οι ανθρωποις αρχιζουν να δουλευουν να εχουν υποχρεωσεις??...φανταζομαι οτι οταν μπαινεις στην αγορα εργασιας η αναγκη να εργαστεις ...να ερθεις σε επαφη με κοσμο για να επιβιωσεις σε απευαισθητοποιει σιγα σιγα απο το κλεισιμο στο καβουκι σου κ τους φοβους της εκθεσης....
> 
> Αν ασκεις ενα επαγγελμα που απαιτει την επαφη με ανθρωπους καθημερινα...που απαιτει να διεκδικεις για να τα βγαλεις περα αναγκαστικα δεν ξεχνας και φοβους και ντροπες ?? Για πειτε...


Ουουουου , αμα μπεις στην αγορα εργασιας , ' ψηνεσαι ' και τα ξεχνας ολα που λεει κι ο elis , ...............μικρος ημουν πολυ ντροπαλος , στην ηλικια σου , και μεχρι τα 25-27 , μετα σιγα -σιγα , ηταν κι η φυση της εργασιας τετοια , χρηματα πολλα στη μεση , επαφη με πιθανους απατεωνες , ξεθαρρεψα ....τωρα , αμα λαχει , πλακωνω και στις φαπες οποιον μου τα χωσει σε εργασιακο επιπεδο , η μη , πραμα αδιανοητο για 20-25 χρονια πριν ......

----------


## Miliva21

> Έχω full γυμνασμενω σώμα. Το χόμπυ μου η γυμναστική είναι. Δεν έχει σημασία τόσο αυτο.. αν και ναι τέλειοο. Απλά θέλω να ξεπεράσω Όλα αυτά που έχω στο κεφάλι μου ρε γαμωτο. Θελω να ανιχτω είμαι πολύ κλειστή. Θέλω να είμαι εγω.. και να μην έχω ανάγκη από κανέναν όπως έκανα σε κάποιες άλλες που δεν με θέλανε για παρεα. Το έκανα επειδή δεν ήθελα να δείξω ότι ειμουν μόνη κ αναγκάστηκα και.της.εκανα παρέα αλλά μόνη κατεληξα. Τώρα κάνω παρέα με ένα παιδί μόνο. Τώρα που θα αρχίζει το σχολείο θέλω να είμαι κουλ.


Ολα αυτα καποιες φορες τα νιωθω και γω....μην ανησυχεις εισαι μικρη ακομα....δεν γινονται αστραπιαια αυτα τα πραγματα λιγο βελτιωση της αυτοπεποιθησης σου θελεις...και εξαλλου οταν γινεις φοιτητρια θα αρχισεις να ανοιγεσαι περισσοτερο γτ ολοι ανοιχτοι θα ειναι....

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα σε αυτα που γραφεις .....απλως και το σχολειο δεν βοηθαει τοσο...κλειστη κοινωνια...πολλες κλικες ....σκληρα τα παιδια σε τετοιες ηλικιες κ γω ημουν πλ ηρεμη κ με πειραζανε... ενω στο παμεπιστημιο ειναι ολοι κουλ κ ανετοι..θα κανεις παρεες.....τα παιδια ειναι αλλιως εκει....θα κοινωνικοποιηθεις θα γνωρισεις κοσμο...θα σ δωθει η ευκαιρια να βγαλεις το πραγματικο σ εαυτο προς τα εξω....

Τρια πραγματα σε συμβουλευω προς το παρον
Πρωτον...αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να συμβουλευτεις καποιον ψυχολογο..( οχι επδ εχεις κατι σοβαρο) αλλα για να σε κατευθυνει να νιωσεις καλυτερα...
Δευτερον...να κανεις υπομονη να τελειωσεις το σχολειο και μιλα μονο σε οσους σε καταλαβαινουν....και τριτον δωσε εμφαση στα διαβασματα σου να περασεις στη σχολη που σ αρεσει να κανεις αυτο που σ αρεσει...να σπουδασεις και ολα τα αλλα θα εχεις το χρονο να τα ξεπερασεις .....

----------


## Miliva21

Αν προς το παρον δεν μπορεις να συμβουλευτεις καποιον ψυχολογο.....θα σου πω ενα τρικ που μπορεις να κανεις προς το παρον....

Να προτιμας να εκτειθεσαι στους φοβους σου .....παρα να κλεινεσαι....ετσι τους ξεπερνας και απευαισθητοποιεισαι....
Να κανεις χομπι που θα χρειαζονται εκθεση στο κοσμο...πχ καποιο ομαδικο αθλημα...ή θεατρο...

----------


## savatage

> Και λες και δεν έχω τροπους έτσι θεωρούν ή άλλοι.. και γενικά πρώτα σκέφτομαι τι θα πώ και μετά το λέω το οργανονο κάπως. Και δεν μιλάω καλά... (Το λεξιλόγιο μου) σάν παιδάκι... Επίσης νιώθω πολύ αμήχανα.. με τις κινήσεις μου. Και για τον τρόπο που μιλάω. Στο ΕΠΑΛ που πηγαίνω μου έχουν κάνει μπουλινγκ με ενοχλούν κάπως.


Καλημερα.
Προσπαθησε να πεισεις τους γονεις σου να επισκεφθεις εναν παιδοψυχιατρο ή εναν παιδοψυχολογο που να εχει ειδικευτει *και* σε θεματα αυτισμου, Ασπεργκερ κλπ. μηπως και προκειται για κατι τετοιο.
Εξηγησε τους οτι δεν προκειται για ταμπου, απλα για εξειδικευμενη βοηθεια. Μερικες συνεδριες μπορει να σου φανουν παρα πολυ χρησιμες για να λυσεις τις αποριες που σε βασανιζουν.

----------


## IreneGi

Σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.! Απλά και τώρα π.χ πού γράφω στο τσατ, δεν μπορώ να τα γράφω αυθόρμητα, σκεφτομαι ότι θά πρέπει να γράφω (κομψα) λαθος λεξη, και όχι σάν δημοτικό. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω ένα μόνο Οκ σέ όλα αυτά πού μου έχετε γράψει, φαίνεται κάπως αδιάφορο κ ξενερωτο. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ!! Παράδειγμα κάποιος γράφει τήν γνώμη τού εδώ μέσα και εγώ ή ίδια ή Ειρήνη διαφωνο, αλλά τού εκφράζομαι θετικά... δεν υπάρχει κανένας τέτοιος.. παράδειγμα έδωσα. Στον δρόμο όταν περπατάω στο κοινό νιώθω ότι με κοιτούν όλοι και παρατηρούν τήν κάθε μου κινισει. Αν είμαι μόνη... και νιώθω πολύ αμήχανη. Άμα π.χ κάποια μέρα περπατάω για να πάω κάπου. Μετά καταλαβαίνω ότι πείρα λάθος δρόμο. Και από εκεί πού θά περπατάω θά πρέπει να γυρίσω πίσω. από εκεί πού ήρθα. Σε κοινό.και εκεί επίσης με πιάνει αμηχανία. Άλλες φορές όλα αυτά είναι πιο εντονότερα. Κάποιες άλλες όχι.. και στους συγγενής μας με πιάνει αμηχανία.γενικα Ανάλογος τήν διάθεση μου αν είμαι διαθέσιμη γίνομαι Πίο αυθόρμητη. (Είμαι ψεύτικα απέναντι τούς). Πιστεύω ότι μερικά μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν. Αλλά μερικά. Και πάλι κάπως αλλά δύσκολο όπως ή αμηχανία.

----------


## IreneGi

Σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.! Απλά και τώρα π.χ πού γράφω στο τσατ, δεν μπορώ να τα γράφω αυθόρμητα, σκεφτομαι ότι θά πρέπει να γράφω (κομψα) λαθος λεξη, και όχι σάν δημοτικό. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω ένα μόνο Οκ σέ όλα αυτά πού μου έχετε γράψει, φαίνεται κάπως αδιάφορο κ ξενερωτο. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ!! Παράδειγμα κάποιος γράφει τήν γνώμη τού εδώ μέσα και εγώ ή ίδια ή Ειρήνη διαφωνο, αλλά τού εκφράζομαι θετικά... δεν υπάρχει κανένας τέτοιος.. παράδειγμα έδωσα. Στον δρόμο όταν περπατάω στο κοινό νιώθω ότι με κοιτούν όλοι και παρατηρούν τήν κάθε μου κινισει. Αν είμαι μόνη... και νιώθω πολύ αμήχανη. Άμα π.χ κάποια μέρα περπατάω για να πάω κάπου. Μετά καταλαβαίνω ότι πείρα λάθος δρόμο. Και από εκεί πού θά περπατάω θά πρέπει να γυρίσω πίσω. από εκεί πού ήρθα. Σε κοινό.και εκεί επίσης με πιάνει αμηχανία. Άλλες φορές όλα αυτά είναι πιο εντονότερα. Κάποιες άλλες όχι.. και στους συγγενής μας με πιάνει αμηχανία.γενικα Ανάλογος τήν διάθεση μου αν είμαι διαθέσιμη γίνομαι Πίο αυθόρμητη. (Είμαι ψεύτικα απέναντι τούς). Πιστεύω ότι μερικά μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν. Αλλά μερικά..... Και πάλι κάπως αλλά δύσκολο, όπως ή αμηχανία..

----------


## IreneGi

Σόρρυ για για τά.δυο

----------


## ioannis2

Ο φόβος ειναι πάντα η αιτία του μπουλιγκ. Ο φόβος φαίνεται, έτσι ο κάθε επιτήδειος σε θεωρεί ευάλωτο. Κι αυτος ο επιτηδειος μπορει να φοβαται και τη σκια του, απλα χρειαζεται να τον βαλεις στη θεση του. Δεν λέω να χειροδικήσεις αλλα δοκιμάζεις με τα λόγια σου και τον τόνο της φωνής σου.
Η πολλή ευγένεια, δηλαδή το να λεμε συνεχως ναι και να συμβιβαζόμαστε με ότι μας ζητανε οι αλλοι οδηγεί σταδιακα στην εκμετάλλευση μας ακόμα κι απ αυτους που υποτιθεται πως ειναι φιλοι. 
Το να μην προσεχουμε την εξωτερική μας εμφάνιση κάποτε δεν ειναι θεμα προσωπικού γουστου αλλά χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης. 
Όταν φοβασαι δεν ξανοιγεσαι κι αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα τη μοναξια και τη στερηση εμπειριων κοινωνικοτητας και χειρισμού προς όφελος σου των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων. 
Φόβος ειναι η διασταση μεταξυ των σκεψεων μας για την πραγματικότητα και της πραγματικότητας.

----------


## elis

Πρέπει να βάλεισ το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει όταν υπάρχω εγώ ο τσομπανοσ που μιλάω σαν απόφοιτος δημοτικού κ υπάρχουν κ οι άλλοι που ούτε καταλαβαίνω τι λένε από την επιστημονικοτητα πρέπει να απελευθερωθεισ κ να μιλάς αυθόρμητα τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα

----------


## IreneGi

Ευχαριστώ elis!. Δηλαδή εσύ είχες τό ίδιο πρόβλημα πού έχω και το ξεπέρασες εδώ. Είχες γραψει ένα παρόμοιο θέμα με τό δικό μου κοινωνική φοβία. Και τά ξεπέρασες όλα Χάρις του φόρουμ; Βλέπω ότι παίρνεις μέρος σε πολλές συζητήσεις. Πόσος καιρός σού πήρε και όλα κοπλε; Αν όντος ισχύει.. είχες ίδιο παρόμοιο θέμα με εμένα; Είχες φόβο μέσα σού;

----------


## IreneGi

Βασικά όσο με πειραζανε στο σχολείο αποκτήσα περισσότερο θάρρος. Έχω αυτό τό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ επαφές με κόσμο, τουλάχιστον μίλαγα, αν δεν έλεγα τίποτα θά ήταν τελείως χαλιά.

----------


## elis

Ε οχι μονο χαρησ το φορουμ προχωραω κ τη ζωη μου διαγνωση εχω κοινωνικη φοβια κ ψυχωση

----------


## IreneGi

Το είχες σέ μεγάλο βαθμό;. Λιγότερο από εμένα ή όχι;

----------


## elis

Κάποια στιγμή ήμουν χειρότερα από σένα

----------


## ioannis2

> Ευχαριστώ elis!. Δηλαδή εσύ είχες τό ίδιο πρόβλημα πού έχω και το ξεπέρασες εδώ. Είχες γραψει ένα παρόμοιο θέμα με τό δικό μου κοινωνική φοβία. Και τά ξεπέρασες όλα Χάρις του φόρουμ; Βλέπω ότι παίρνεις μέρος σε πολλές συζητήσεις. Πόσος καιρός σού πήρε και όλα κοπλε; Αν όντος ισχύει.. είχες ίδιο παρόμοιο θέμα με εμένα; Είχες φόβο μέσα σού;


Να κάνεις αυτό που φοβάσαι να κάνεις! Κάνε το αντίθετο απ αυτο που σε διατάζει ο φόβος. Βάλε το στο πρόγραμμα που λένε!
Αυτή είναι λύση με πολύ απλά λόγια! Εκ των υστερων πάντα θα βλέπεις να διαψεύδονται οι φόβοι σου και θα νιωθεις χαρούμενα από πάνω επειδή το έκανες.

----------


## IreneGi

Ioannis2 σύμφωνο μαζί σου, απλά μερικές φορές μπορεί να φαίνομαι ρεζίλι από τόν φόβο μου!. Απλά ναι πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι ή μόνη λύση.

----------


## ioannis2

Πρόσεξε επίσης διότι όταν βγάζεις προς τα έξω εντύπωση φόβου γίνεσαι μαγνήτης για τον κάθε επιτήδειο. Όποιος ψάχνει άτομο για εκμετάλλευση, για να φόρτώσει δικά του βάρη, για να εξαπατήσει ή να κοροιδέψει ή για παρέα όταν οι άλλοι του έχουν δείξει κόκκινο, θα έρχεται σε σενα! Θα σου παριστάνει τον φίλο και το παρεάκι μέχρι που δεν θα αντέξεις και θα σου βιδώσει μια μέρα να του υψώσεις τόνο φωνής ή να του επιτεθείς και τότε, όντας επιτήδειος, θα σου μετατραπεί σε εχθρό και άτομο που θα θελει να σε πειράξει και να σε βλάψει. Τα βλέπω στον εαυτό μου άμα δεν ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΩ εξ' αρχής ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ή δώσω χώρο σε τετοια άτομα ενώ κάτι μέσα μου μου λεει φύγε ή φέρσου αλλιώς. Να πως φτιάχνεται ο ΜΑΛΑΚΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΗΣ, χωρις να το θελουμε.

----------


## savatage

> Βασικά όσο με πειραζανε στο σχολείο αποκτήσα περισσότερο θάρρος. Έχω αυτό τό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ επαφές με κόσμο, τουλάχιστον μίλαγα, αν δεν έλεγα τίποτα θά ήταν τελείως χαλιά.


Γιατι δεν ειχες επαφες με κοσμο? 16 χρονων εισαι αν θυμαμαι καλα?
Εχεις επαφη με κοσμο στο σχολειο για αρχη. Με συγγενεις εχετε επαφες? Παππουδες, θειους, ξαδελφια, οικογενειακους φιλους κλπ?
Φροντιστηρια?

----------


## IreneGi

Ναι είμαι 16, αν και τώρα καλυτερεύσα έγινα Πίο ανοιχτή, όσο πού μεγαλονω. Βσκ όταν πρωτοξεκινισαν τα.σχολεια ήμουν κάπως πιο κοπλε.μετα όχι με αναστάτωσαν.. δημοτικό με κανέναν δεν μίλαγα μόνο με μία συμμαθήτριά μου και στο γυμνάσιο πάλι με την ίδια αλλά δεν ταιριαζαμαι δεν είχαμε κάτι κοινό. Και άρα δεν με βοήθησε. Τώρα λύκειο τό έχω εξηγήσει παραπάνω, και κάνω παρέα με ένα αγόρι μόνο... Όλα αυτά εξαιτίας τού φόβου μου.. φροντιστήριο δεν πάω, παλιά ναι. Καλά.ηταν.. με τούς συγγενής μιλάμε με κάποιος συγκεκριμένους, αλλά όχι και παρά πολύ συχνά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι είμαι 16, αν και τώρα καλυτερεύσα έγινα Πίο ανοιχτή, όσο πού μεγαλονω. Βσκ όταν πρωτοξεκινισαν τα.σχολεια ήμουν κάπως πιο κοπλε.μετα όχι με αναστάτωσαν.. δημοτικό με κανέναν δεν μίλαγα μόνο με μία συμμαθήτριά μου και στο γυμνάσιο πάλι με την ίδια αλλά δεν ταιριαζαμαι δεν είχαμε κάτι κοινό. Και άρα δεν με βοήθησε. Τώρα λύκειο τό έχω εξηγήσει παραπάνω, και κάνω παρέα με ένα αγόρι μόνο... Όλα αυτά εξαιτίας τού φόβου μου.. φροντιστήριο δεν πάω, παλιά ναι. Καλά.ηταν.. με τούς συγγενής μιλάμε με κάποιος συγκεκριμένους, αλλά όχι και παρά πολύ συχνά.


Κοριτσι μου περα απο αυτα που εγραψα θα σου συνιστουσα να μεινεις στο φορουμ...να συμμετεχεις στους προβληματισμους των μελων γραφοντας την αποψη σου...

Ειπες οτι δυσκολευεσαι να γραψεις αυτο που αισθανεσαι εδω....και οτι σκεφτεσαι πολυ πριν γραψεις κατι .....αρχη γι να το ξεπερασεις ειναι να παραμεινεις εδω θα σου κανει καλο...φορα με τη φορα θα το ξεπερνας και δεν θα σε νοιαζει μετα απο λιγο καθολου....θα εκφραζεσαι εντελως ελευθερα με τα υπολοιπα μελη....μην φοβηθεις...εξαλλου αγνωστοι ειμαστε ολοι εδω...εισαι μια ειρηνη και σιγα μη ξερουμε τωρα ποια ειρηνη εισαι ουτε θα μας δεις ουτε θα σε δουμε ποτε να εισαι ο εαυτος σου....

Ειπες οτι δεν μπορεις να συμβουλευτεις ψυχολογο....ολα αυτα που σου ειπα στα προηγουμενα μηνυματα μου ....σου τα αποκαλυπτω γιατι εγω παω σε ψυχολογο συχνα πυκνα γι αυτο το θεμα ......και ειναι πραγματα τα οποια μου εχει πει.......!!!!!!!.....γι αυτο με βλεπεις και επιμενω τοσο...και σου γραφω πραγματα.....και περαν αυτου εχω διαβασει για αυτο το προβλημα....δν ειναι πραγματα απο το μυαλο μου..

..επισης μια φορα πριν καιρο μου προτεινε να ξεκινησω με το να εκφραζομαι αρχικα μεσα σε μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης για να κανω την αρχη ....να το ξεπερασω... επδ δεν υπαρχει face to face επικοινωνια.....
( βεβαια εγω δεν ειμαι στο φορουμ γι αυτο το λογο.... και ειμαι εδω πολυ πριν μου το προτεινει.....συν οτι δεν το εχω σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο....εχω εκτεθει πολυ μπροστα σε κοσμο και εκτειθεμαι μπροστα σε κοσμο γτ το θελω και επδ και οι δραστηριοτητες μου το απαιτουσαν και το απαιτουν)

Η λυση ειναι η σταδιακη εκθεση στο φοβο σου....

----------


## Miliva21

Επισης μη δισταζεις να γραψεις τη διαφωνια σου...οπου δεν συμφωνεις ...τολμησε το...δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να συμφωνεις σε ολα.....κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να συμφωνει σε ολα......
Ειναι δικαιωμα σου να διαφωνεις και κανενας δεν θα σε κρινει...

Αν νιωθεις διαφωνια μην κανεις πισω........γτ ετσι πεφτεις στη παγιδα και μεγαλωνεις το φοβο μεσα σου....

ΕΚΘΕΣΟΥ..........
στη χειροτερη περιπτωση τι θα γινει???.....να διαφωνησεις ...καποιος να τσαντιστει και αυτο ειναι ολο......δεν σε ξερουμε δεν μας ξερεις ....στη τελικη ...και αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι το χειροτερο πιθανο εμδεχομενο που σου ειπα

----------


## IreneGi

Ευχαριστώ σύμφωνο με αυτά που γράφεις!

----------


## Miliva21

Ειπες οτι αν γραψεις ενα ΟΚ σε ολους θα το θεωρησουμε ξενερωτο και ψυχρο....κρυβεται ο φοβος σου μηπως σε παρεξηγησουμε....γενικα πισω απο το κλεισιμο στο καβουκι σου κρυβεται ο φοβος μη παρεξηγηθεις και σε κρινουν....αυτο ομως ειναι μια κατασταση φαντασιακη....που ζει στο μυαλουδακι σου και απεχει χιλιομετρα απο τη πραγματικοτητα .......

Η πραγματικοτητα ξερεις ποια ειναι..? Οτι ακομα και αν γραψεις ενα απλο ΟΚ οπως λες ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ....
το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μας ερθει ειδιποιηση στο κινητο μας οτι απαντησες ...να το δουμε ( ή μπορει και οχι) και μετα απο ενα δευτερολεπτο θα το εχουμε ξεχασει ......και θα χαθουμε στα δικα μας προβληματα ( ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ....)

Μπορει να σκεφτομαστε στο μυαλο μας καταστασεις τραβηγμενες απο τα μαλλια..πχ...πωπω οι αλλοι θα με κρινουν...θα το βρουν ψυχρο ....θα το βρουν προσβλητικο ....πωπω τι θα σκεφτονται για μενα
Ομως η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ολοι μα ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε τοσο ΕΓΩΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΑ πλασματα που ο καθενας μας ειναι στο δικο του πλανητη...με τις ανησυχις και τα θεματα του...δεν καθεται να ασχοληθει τοσο...κ αν μια στο εκατομμυριο.ασχοληθει σε ενα λεπτο οποια σκεψη και να κανει θα το εχει ξεγραψει μετα εντελως...

Μη δισταζεις να δειχνεις τον φοβο σου αυτον στους αλλους γτ πολλοι ( τους οποιους μπορει εσυ να τους βλεπεις κουλ και ανετους....και τρομερους ) πολλοι απο αυτους ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.....βλεπεις τους αλλους...τους γυρω σου σαν σαν ατρομητους ...αυτοι οι γενναιοι και εσυ η διστακτικη...ομως και αυτη η σκεψη απεχει μιλια απο τη πραγματικοτητα.....

ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ.....ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ...ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ....ΟΣΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ......καποιος που εσυ μπορει να βλεπεις ως τον πιο τολμηρο μπορει να εχει ιδιους φοβους με σενα αλλα να μη το παραδεχεται....

Τα παιδια που κανουν μπουλινγκ στο σχολειο...οι λεγομενοι θυτες ξερεις τι παιδια ειναι καταβαθος????...
Παιδια ανικανοποιητα απο τη ζωη τους....παιδια με κομπλεξ...παιδια με φοβιες....παιδια που στο σπιτι τους οι γονεις τους μπορει να τα βαρανε ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ....να ζουν σε κακοποιητικα περιβαλλοντα ....ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΞΕΣΠΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ...γιατι αν ηταν ευτυχισμενα και ωριμα δεν θα ειχαν αναγκη να ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ......!!!!!!!!!

ΟΜΩΣ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΙΛΟΙ....ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ????

Γιατι ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε προβληματα και φοβους ....ομως αυτοι προτιμουν να τα ξεσπανε στους γυρω τους...
ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΗ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΞΕΣΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ??? ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ.....ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΔ ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ .....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΡΥ...

ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΓΚ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΨΥΧΙΚΑΑΑΑ....να το θυμασαι....

Εισαι πολυ μικρη ακομα.....ολα αυτα που σου ειπα δουλεψε τα στο μυαλο σου .....σχετιζονται σε μεγαλο βαθμο με το προβλημα σου ακομα και αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις .........
Σε αλλη περιπτωση θα πληρωνεε καποιο ψυχολογο να σου τα πει αυτα....εγω σου τα λεω τζαμπα

----------


## sok

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχερίριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης του forum*

----------


## Miliva21

Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα......

----------


## Miliva21

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχερίριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης του forum.*


Ειρηνη μου να και αλλος ενας δειλος που προσπαθει να ξεσπασει τα κομπλεξ και τις στεναχωριες του στους αλλους καποιος που σε συμβουλευει να γινεις εκμεταλλευτρια να χρησιμοποιεις τους ανθρωπους σαν αντικειμενα....λες και θα εισαι ευτυχισμενη ετσι
....καποιος που σε συμβουλευει να μεινεις ετσι μονη και απογοητευμενη για παντα.......

Σοκ ή οπως αλλιως σε λενε ζηταω τη διαγραφη της απαντησης σου....μη χαλας το θεμα της κοπελας.....εδω προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε το κοριτσι ..γραφουμε γιατι κανουμε μια προσπαθεια...και το κανουμε αφιλοκερδως μονο και μονο για να στηριξουμε καποιον που δεν ξερει που να απευθυνθει ....καποιον που εχει αναγκη..και εγω ειδικα εχω βαλει τα δυνατα μου για να βοηθησω τη κοπελα να νιωσει καλυτερα..

ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΩΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ....ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΝΗΜΑΤΟΘΕΤΡΙΑ....

Ειρηνη μη δινεις σημασια στο σχολιο του παρτο σαν ενα αστειο

----------


## sok

Εσυ παντως δεν φαινεται να εισαι και πολυ ευτυχισμενη.

----------


## χορεύει ο κόσμος ξέφρενα

Ειρήνη θα φτιάξουν όλα σε λίγα χρόνια..κάνε υπομονή και δούλεψε σιγά σιγά με τον εαυτό σου..κάτσε διάβασε για το σχολείο σου..κάνε φροντιστήριο..αν δεν έχεις χρήματα έχει κοινωνικά φροντιστήρια..συνέχισε να γυμνάζεσαι..είναι μια φάση που όσο το προσπαθείς τόσο θα απομακρυνεται από εσένα..να μάθεις να λες όχι..τα όχι είναι αυτά που μας πάνε μπροστά και μας κάνουν σπουδεους..μίλα εδώ στο φόρουμ με τα παιδιά και μην φοβάσαι να πεις την γνώμη σου..ότι σε φοβίζει προσέγγισε το και θα δεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα φοβερό αρκεί να το προσεγγίσεις με αγάπη..πρόσεχε μόνο όταν διαπιστώσεις ότι αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι τίποτα μην περάσεις στην αντίπερα όχθη και από θύμα γίνεις θύτης..(υπάρχουν και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις)..με τον καιρό αν ψάξεις και βρεις τις αιτίες που σε κάνουν να φοβάσαι μπορείς να τις μοιραστείς με τα παιδιά στο φόρουμ και να σου φύγουν οι φοβίες η οι ανασφάλειες..

----------


## IreneGi

Sok τουλάχιστον πες ότι σού αρέσει να με πρόσβαλλεις.. . Milliva21 ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλη. Βσκ νομίζω ότι είδη κάπως βελτιωθηκα,. Πάντως ή πρώτη παράγραφος στο σχόλιο τού sok με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ. Απλά όσοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν να μην κάνουν τόν κόπο να γράψουν.

----------


## IreneGi

Χορεύει ο κόσμος ξέφρενα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elis

Εγώ σου είπα σε μία βδομάδα θα επιθεωρησω

----------


## Miliva21

> Sok τουλάχιστον πες ότι σού αρέσει να με πρόσβαλλεις.. . Milliva21 ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλη. Βσκ νομίζω ότι είδη κάπως βελτιωθηκα,. Πάντως ή πρώτη παράγραφος στο σχόλιο τού sok με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ. Απλά όσοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν να μην κάνουν τόν κόπο να γράψουν.


Μη παιρνεις προσωπικα τις απαντησεις του σοκ.....βγαζει δικα του απωθημενα...δεν του το πυροδοτεις εσυ

----------


## IreneGi

Millva21 σκέφτηκα να πάω σέ ψυχολόγο αξίζει θά Μου ξεκαθαρίσει μία καλή τελείως τά πρόβλημα τά μου; Ή θα κρατήσει κάποια διάρκεια; Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν θά με καταλάβει.

----------


## IreneGi

Αρχή πού τά διάβαζα με ενόχλησε, τώρα όχι ποια. Σε αυτό πού σύμφωνο sok είναι τό τελευταίο τό (6) αλλά θέλω να τούς εκδικισω αλλιώς όχι με βρισιδια. Απλά θέλω εγώ να αλλάξω για να μήν με νομίζουν για μία βαρετή, κακομοίρα. Μετα θά με θέλουν για παρέα και εγώ να τούς γράφω στα @@@@....

----------


## IreneGi

Κανονικά έχω χιούμορ

----------


## elis

Ο σοκ είναι ένα παιδί που ενδεχόμενος να τα έχει λαθοσ μέσα στο κεφάλι του τα πράγματα δεν θέλουμε να κάνετε τα ίδια λάθη που κάναμε εμείς πρέπει να το καταλάβεις αυτό για να ξεδιπλωθεισ

----------


## IreneGi

Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι θά μιλάει και σέ άλλους έτσι

----------


## Miliva21

> Millva21 σκέφτηκα να πάω σέ ψυχολόγο αξίζει θά Μου ξεκαθαρίσει μία καλή τελείως τά πρόβλημα τά μου; Ή θα κρατήσει κάποια διάρκεια; Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν θά με καταλάβει.


Τσεκαρε τα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα......

----------


## Miliva21

> Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι θά μιλάει και σέ άλλους έτσι


Και σε αλλους ετσι μιλαει τα ιδια λεει

----------


## savatage

> Millva21 σκέφτηκα να πάω σέ ψυχολόγο αξίζει θά Μου ξεκαθαρίσει μία καλή τελείως τά πρόβλημα τά μου; Ή θα κρατήσει κάποια διάρκεια; Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως δεν θά με καταλάβει.


Αρχικα να πας για να μαθεις αν το θεμα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο ή νευρολογικο. Αυτο σε πρωτη φαση θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο. Απο κει και περα αν κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου ως προς τη μεθοδο που ακολουθει, μεσα απο εβδομαδιαιες ωριαιες συνεδριες θα εχεις την ευκαιρια να μαθεις να αναλυεις σε βαθος τα συναισθηματα σου αν μπορεις και γιατι οχι να βρεις και τροπους να βελτιωθεις, επισης αν μπορεις.
Φυσικα η ψυχοθεραπεια εχει διαρκεια. Η σκετη διαγνωση μπορει να γινει γρηγοροτερα, αλλα τι θα την κανεις μετα την ταμπελα?

----------


## IreneGi

Ψυχολογικό, αν και δεν τα έχω ακούστα. Γιατί νευρολογικό δεν ταράζεται ο οργανισμός;

----------


## savatage

> Ψυχολογικό, αν και δεν τα έχω ακούστα. Γιατί νευρολογικό δεν ταράζεται ο οργανισμός;


Υπαρχουν και νευρολογικες διαταραχες στις οποιες μπορει να υπαρχουν τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις για τον εαυτο σου. Η αντιμετωπιση και τα αιτια τους ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα ομως απο ο,τι στις ψυχικες.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αρχικα να πας για να μαθεις αν το θεμα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο ή νευρολογικο. Αυτο σε πρωτη φαση θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο. Απο κει και περα αν κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου ως προς τη μεθοδο που ακολουθει, μεσα απο εβδομαδιαιες ωριαιες συνεδριες θα εχεις την ευκαιρια να μαθεις να αναλυεις σε βαθος τα συναισθηματα σου αν μπορεις και γιατι οχι να βρεις και τροπους να βελτιωθεις, επισης αν μπορεις.
> Φυσικα η ψυχοθεραπεια εχει διαρκεια. Η σκετη διαγνωση μπορει να γινει γρηγοροτερα, αλλα τι θα την κανεις μετα την ταμπελα?


Καλα τα λεει και η savatage

----------


## IreneGi

Καμία φορά πανικοβαλομε κάπως .. ακόμα και με ενα γειά, και από αμηχανία. Θά ρωτήσω άμα γίνεται θεραπεία για αυτό. Αλλά ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα τού; Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι από τό παρελθόν.

----------


## savatage

Θα ρωτησεις τον ειδικο και θα σου λυθουν οι αποριες. Σημειωσε τες σε ενα χαρτι, φτιαξε μια λιστα με οσα θελεις να συζητησετε, με τις αποριες και τις ανησυχιες σου και με περιστατικα στα οποια θυμασαι να ειχες εντονα συναισθηματα (πχ ντροπη, θυμο, θλιψη, αγανακτηση, οργη, ενοχες κλπ)

----------


## IreneGi

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## savatage

Τιποτα καλο μου, καλη επιτυχια και εδω θα ειμαστε μεχρι καποια στιγμη να τα λεμε.

----------


## IreneGi

Θα ενημερώσουμε τήν ψυχολόγο κατά της 6

----------


## Miliva21

Μην ανησυχεις μπορεις να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο και να του πεις αυτο που ειπες σε εμας σχετικα με τη κοινωνικη σου φοβια....

Παραπανω σκεψεις σου και προβληματισμους θα σε βαζει σταδιακα και ο ιδιος να γραφεις για να τα αναλυετε εκει

Λιγα λογια να πεις τι εχεις ....αμεσως θα καταλαβει....και θα ξερει να το διαχειριστει

----------


## andreas86

IreneGi και εγω πασχω απο κοινωνικη φοβια (πιθανον) χωρις να εχω παει σε ψυχολογο σε καταλαβαινω τι νιωθεις!! Εγω δεν εχω παει οπως προειπα σε ψυχολογο απο χαζομαρα περισσοτερο αλλα και απο οικονομικη αποψεως γιατι μονο μια συμβουλη τι να την κανω!! Θα ηθελα πολυ να επικοινωνησουμε εαν ειναι εφικτο καποια στιγμη σε τσατ!!!

----------


## Miliva21

> Θα ενημερώσουμε τήν ψυχολόγο κατά της 6


Να σε ρωτησω..αυτο το προβλημα που περιγραφεις τωρα σε προβληματιζει πιο πολυ.. Το τελευταιο καιρο...?? Εννοω εδω και κατι μερες..εβδομαδες...??ή το εχεις πολυ καιρο σχεδον παντα και τωρα αποφασισες να αναλαβεις δραση...σε βλεπω κινητοποιηθηκες πολυ γρηγορα...
Μην ειναι τιποτα αλλο....

----------


## IreneGi

Καταρχάς θέλω να πω ότι από δήμοτικο ως γυμνάσιο δεν είχα ακούστα κάν τήν κοινωνική φοβία. Τό έχω μάθει από μία φίλη τής αδερφής μου. Κ το έψαξα μετά στο γοογλε Αλλιώς αν δεν τήν ήξερα δεν θά άνοιγα κάν θέμα. Και θά με ταλαιπωρούσε όλη μία ζώη χαρακτηρίζοντας τόν εαυτό μου πολύ ντροπαλή.. αυτό τό θέμα με προβληματίζει αρκετό καιρό από πρώτη λύκειου με τόν καιρό τό έχω πάρει απόφαση να μιλήσω ανοιχτά σέ φόρουμ. Η ενοουσες κάτι άλλο;

----------


## IreneGi

andreas86 βέβαια θέλω!

----------


## IreneGi

Εγώ πάω σέ πολυιατρειο πού είναι δωρεάν!!!είναι τού δήμου.

----------


## Miliva21

> Καταρχάς θέλω να πω ότι από δήμοτικο ως γυμνάσιο δεν είχα ακούστα κάν τήν κοινωνική φοβία. Τό έχω μάθει από μία φίλη τής αδερφής μου. Κ το έψαξα μετά στο γοογλε Αλλιώς αν δεν τήν ήξερα δεν θά άνοιγα κάν θέμα. Και θά με ταλαιπωρούσε όλη μία ζώη χαρακτηρίζοντας τόν εαυτό μου πολύ ντροπαλή.. αυτό τό θέμα με προβληματίζει αρκετό καιρό από πρώτη λύκειου με τόν καιρό τό έχω πάρει απόφαση να μιλήσω ανοιχτά σέ φόρουμ. Η ενοουσες κάτι άλλο;


Αααα οκει οκει...ναι καλα εκανες και εψαξες στο ιντερνετ...μην φοβασαι δεν ειναι τιποτα σοβαρο...μερικες φορες με τις ονομασιες και τις ετικετες τρομαζουμε......ειδικα με τις παραξενες ιατρικες ορολογιες...απλα σμρ η ψυχιατρικη εχει βγαλει μια διαταραχη για οποιοδηποτε προβληματακι στη συμπεριφορα και στο τροπο που λειτουργουμε.....το DSM αν ανοιξεις ( ειναι ενα βιβλιο που κατηγοριοποιει ολες τις διαταραχες )σιγουρα θα ταυτιστεις τουλαχιστον σε ενα ( μη σου πω κ σε περισσοτερα χαχχα)......και οχι μονο εσυ ολοι μας...

Ελπιζω να βοηθησει η ψυχοθεραπεια ....πολλοι το εχουν αυτο και ειναι αντιμετωπισιμο εννοειται...

----------


## elis

Πάρε κανένα βιβλίο ψυχολογίας πιο πολύ θα σε βοηθήσουμε εμείς πήγαινε κι εκεί αλλά είναι δωρεάν κ φοβάμαι δε θα σε προσέξουν οπότε κατσε και εδώ για να κάνουμε δουλειά

----------


## IreneGi

Για να είναι δωρεάν μπορεί να είναι άσχετο, αλλά πρέπει να πάω.

----------


## elis

Να πας κούκλα αλλά κάτσε κι εδώ κ στα δύο

----------


## IreneGi

Θά καθίσω βέβαια!

----------


## sok

> Sok τουλάχιστον πες ότι σού αρέσει να με πρόσβαλλεις.. . Milliva21 ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλη. Βσκ νομίζω ότι είδη κάπως βελτιωθηκα,. Πάντως ή πρώτη παράγραφος στο σχόλιο τού sok με έχει απογοητεύσει πολύ. Απλά όσοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν να μην κάνουν τόν κόπο να γράψουν.


Το αγνωστο ατομο με το ονομα μιλιβα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση φιλη σου, σου χαιδευει τα αυτια και αυτο σε ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα γιατι δεν εχεις φιλες και εισαι χαλια ψυχολογικα. Αφου παρεις αυτο που θελεις απο αυτην, δηλαδη την επιβεβαιωση οτι μπορει να την εχεις φιλη μεσω αυτης της στην ουσια ανουσιας προσωρινης σχεσης, θα την παρατησεις. Εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι πρεπει να το κανεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου μακρια απο τα τσατ, πεμπτη συμβουλη.

----------


## IreneGi

Έχεις πλάκα πάντως!!..

----------


## sok

Εφοσον τοσο πολυ σε υποστηριζει και νοιαζεται για σενα πες της να γινετε κανονικες φιλες, να ανταλλαξετε τηλεφωνα, να γνωριστειτε κανονικα, να της λες τα προβληματα σου.

----------


## IreneGi

(φίλη) μεταφορικά τό είπα..

----------


## IreneGi

Καμία θετική συμβουλή sok;

----------


## savatage

andreas86 το 86 ειναι η χρονολογια γεννησης σου, σωστα?

----------


## Miliva21

> Το αγνωστο ατομο με το ονομα μιλιβα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση φιλη σου, σου χαιδευει τα αυτια και αυτο σε ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα γιατι δεν εχεις φιλες και εισαι χαλια ψυχολογικα. Αφου παρεις αυτο που θελεις απο αυτην, δηλαδη την επιβεβαιωση οτι μπορει να την εχεις φιλη μεσω αυτης της στην ουσια ανουσιας προσωρινης σχεσης, θα την παρατησεις. Εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι πρεπει να το κανεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου μακρια απο τα τσατ, πεμπτη συμβουλη.


Δε χαιδευω κανενος τα αυτια .......δεν ειμαι εδω γι αυτο το λογο ...εχω ανωτερους σκοπους ....οπως πχ να βοηθαω οποιον μπορω..κ σε σενα το ιδιο θα εκανα αν ανοιγες καποιο θεμα και σε εβλεπα προβληματισμενο....και δν εγραφες τις βλακειες που γραφεις

Δεν προσπαθω να το παιξω παραπανω φιλη της....

----------


## Miliva21

> Εφοσον τοσο πολυ σε υποστηριζει και νοιαζεται για σενα πες της να γινετε κανονικες φιλες, να ανταλλαξετε τηλεφωνα, να γνωριστειτε κανονικα, να της λες τα προβληματα σου.


Και αυτο μπορει να γινει..που ξερεις...

----------


## IreneGi

Έχει πλάκα πάντως δεν ξέρω γιατί; :Ρ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το αγνωστο ατομο με το ονομα μιλιβα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση φιλη σου, σου χαιδευει τα αυτια και αυτο σε ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα γιατι δεν εχεις φιλες και εισαι χαλια ψυχολογικα. Αφου παρεις αυτο που θελεις απο αυτην, δηλαδη την επιβεβαιωση οτι μπορει να την εχεις φιλη μεσω αυτης της στην ουσια ανουσιας προσωρινης σχεσης, θα την παρατησεις. Εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι πρεπει να το κανεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου μακρια απο τα τσατ, πεμπτη συμβουλη.


πες οτι το μονο σχεδον πραγμα που σου φαινεται να χει ουσια ειναι η συζητισεις με ειδικους ενω ολα τα αλλα ειναι ανουσια αχρωμα και ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχουν οποτε αν θες να γινεις πειστικος *κανε κατι ουσιαστικο* συζητα με ειδικους πουθενα αλλου αντι να γραφεις για σπασιμο εδω εσυ βρες την επιβεβαιωση με καλυτερο τροπο.

----------


## masterridley

Ωπ, τώρα το είδα το θεματάκι. Λοιπόν ψυχραιμία. Όλα αυτά που έχεις εσύ πιστεύω μπορούν να διορθωθούν γιατί είσαι πολύ μικρή ακόμα. Αλλά θέλει δουλειά. Είσαι διατεθειμένη να την κάνεις;

Εγώ είχα (και έχω) ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα από 1η γυμνασίου περίπου. Ο φόβος του να μην πω μπαρούφα είναι τόσο έντονος που κάποιες μέρες στην δουλειά δεν λέω κουβέντα για ώρες. Και μένα αυξάνονται οι παλμοί όταν νιώθω ότι πρέπει να είμαι αστείος, ευχάριστος και τα λοιπά. Και αυτό που λες ότι έκανες παρέα μόνο με ένα άτομο, το έκανα και γω σε όλο το δημοτικο.

Άρα σε ψυχολογώ περίπου στην ίδια κατάσταση που ήμουν εγώ τότε. Το θετικό για σένα είναι ότι το πήρες χαμπάρι νωρίς ότι υπάρχει βοήθεια εκεί έξω και δεν είναι καθόλου αργά να γυρίσεις το καράβι. Αλλά πίστεψε με, χωρίς έναν ειδικό, θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## andreas86

τωρα το ειδα savatage!! χαχα ναι το 86 ειμαι γεννηθεις!!

----------


## agnwsti02

αυτη την απορια εχω και εγω...μας καταλαβαινουν οι κοινωνιικοι ανθρωποοι τι περναμε?

----------


## elis

Οι κοινωνικοι καταλαβαινουν τα παντα ασχετα τι λεμε

----------


## stefamw

Ποτε κανενας δεν καταλαβαινε τι περναω ή γιατι αντιδραω ετσι, παρ οτι εχω εκμυστηρευτει το προβλημα μου με κοντινους ανθρωπους. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι εχασα ολες τις παρεες, μηδεν, τιποτα πλεον. Ηταν και αλλοι παραγοντες που εφτασα σαυτο το σημειο, αλλα η κοινωνικη φοβια και ιδιως η αποφευκτικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας μου κατεστρεψαν τη ζωη.

----------


## andreas86

> Οι κοινωνικοι καταλαβαινουν τα παντα ασχετα τι λεμε


Εάν δεν έχεις και εσύ το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τον άλλον, όχι μόνο στο θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας, αλλά γενικά σε οποιαδήποτε πρόβλημα!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Να καταλαβεισ μπορεισ εγω ξερω οτι εισαι γαματοσ να ανεχθεισ δεν μπορεισ αν θελει νταντεμα αυτο λεμε

----------


## koritsi83

Αυτό κατέστρεψε τη ζωή μου  :Mad:

----------


## elis

Κορίτσι σε έχω στο νου μου για να σ δώσω καμιά συμβουλή αλλά δεν μπορώ να λέω κομπλιμέντα θα πρέπει να ανοιχθεισ να εκτεθεισ να κάνεις μια υγιή σχέση όπως πας στο γείτονα κ τους λεσ έπαθα αυτό κι αυτό κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι για να πάρεις κάτι αν δώσεις κάτι καλό θα πάρεις κάτι καλό έτσι είναι οι σχέσεις

----------


## elis

Ο Ανδρέας είναι γαμάτος ισχύει το είπαμε μια φορά φτάνει άμα το λέμε κάθε μέρα χάνει την αξία του αυτά τα λεσ μια κι όταν ξαναχρειαστει πάλι άμα το λεσ πάντα είναι ύποπτο για πονηρούς σκοπούς

----------


## andreas86

Εγω ο Ανδρεας η αλλος;

----------


## Ορέστης

Και εγω εχω ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις. Αν γυριζα στο σχολειο θα αντιμετωπιζα οποιον μου εκανε μπουλιινγκ βριζοντας πολυ χυδαια τη μανα του. Οχι με θυμο αλλα με χλευη. Αυτο θελουν για να στρωσουν τα καλα παιδακια. Μετα μιλαει το ξυλο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Και εγω εχω ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις. Αν γυριζα στο σχολειο θα αντιμετωπιζα οποιον μου εκανε μπουλιινγκ βριζοντας πολυ χυδαια τη μανα του. Οχι με θυμο αλλα με χλευη. Αυτο θελουν για να στρωσουν τα καλα παιδακια. Μετα μιλαει το ξυλο.


Άρα έτσι εξηγούνται όλα (ή σε σημαντικό βαθμό) για το πως είσαι εδώ σήμερα. 

Τα απωθημενα και οι τραυματικές εμπειρίες δεν φεύγουν εύκολα. Όμως το να συμπεριφερθείς σήμερα σε όλους αυτούς που θελουν να σου κάνουν σήμερα μπούλιγκ με τον τρόπο που λες ότι θα συμπεριφερόσουν αν σου δινόταν η ευκαιρία να βρεθείς στο τότε, σε εφοδιάζει με θετικές εμπειρίες, σε κάνει πιο δυνατό χαρακτηρα και εξασθενίζει τις τραυματικές εμπειρίες - απωθημένα του τότε από τη σκέψη σου. Πράξη - πράξη - πράξη ώστε να υπάρξει εξοικείωση με τη συμπεριφορά που επιθυμείς να έχεις. Αυτή είναι η θεραπεία!

----------


## elis

Εσυ ο ανδρεασ γυμναστικη παιδια

----------


## koritsi83

> Κορίτσι σε έχω στο νου μου για να σ δώσω καμιά συμβουλή αλλά δεν μπορώ να λέω κομπλιμέντα θα πρέπει να ανοιχθεισ να εκτεθεισ να κάνεις μια υγιή σχέση όπως πας στο γείτονα κ τους λεσ έπαθα αυτό κι αυτό κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι για να πάρεις κάτι αν δώσεις κάτι καλό θα πάρεις κάτι καλό έτσι είναι οι σχέσεις


Ότι έχω δοκιμάσει απέτυχε
...Είμαι χαμένη υπόθεση

To eχω ήδη αποδεχθεί

Καλή τύχη σε όσους προσπαθούν, σας εύχομαι το καλύτερο

----------


## andreas86

Κριμα κορίτσι που δεν είσαι γειτονιά θα κάναμε καλή παρέα!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Κοριτσι με στεναχωρεισ θα πρεπει να περιμενεισ δυο τρια χρονια μεχρι τα κολπα να τα μαθουν ολοι το μονο που μπορω να σου πω παρε συμπληρωμα μαζι με τα φαρμακα κ προσπαθησε να περπατασ βιταμινεσ κυριωσ οτι θελεισ κανε μου αυτη τη χαρη κ θα δεισ

----------


## elis

Για να καταλαβεισ οταν μπηκα εγω στο νοσοκομειο τουσ ειπα θελει διατροφη κ χαμομηλι κ αυτοι το κανουν με βιταμινεσ κ μυοχαλαρωτικα αλλα θελει κανενα χρονο να φυγει δεν ξερω ακριβωσ πωσ το κανουν βρεσ ενα καλο γιατρο να σου πει σιγα μη μου λεγε πωσ το κανουν

----------


## elis

Μαζι με τα φαρμακα για το οργανικο κομματι το τι λεσ ψυχοθεραπεια σπουδεσ κλπ

----------


## elis

Δηλαδη διατροφη ισον βιταμινεσ κ χαμομηλι ισον μυοχαλαρωτικα

----------


## koritsi83

να είστε προσεκτικοί όταν παίρνετε βιταμίνες και φάρμακα

----------


## girly14

Καλημέρα σας, ο αδερφός μου από πέρυσι (Β γυμνασίου) απέκτησε -μάλλον- κοινωνική φοβία. Όντας αδύναμος μαθητής αγχωνόταν υπερβολικά όταν του έλεγαν να πει μάθημα και το γεγονός που πιστεύω χειροτέρεψε την κατάσταση ήταν ότι έμεινε μετεξεταστέος στην πρώτη. Παρά το γεγονός ότι πέρασε την τάξη, στην δευτέρα πολλοί καθηγητές του έλεγαν πως θα τον αφήσουν "για να μάθει". Έτσι κάθε πρωί σηκωνόταν με εμετούς και πήγαινε στο σχολείο με τα χίλια ζόρια, μέχρι που μια μέρα ενώ ήταν στην τάξη κάποιοι συμμαθητές του παρατήρησαν ότι του ερχόταν αναγούλα και γέλασαν. Αυτό ευτυχώς έγινε προς το τέλος της χρονιάς οπότε είχε αρκετές απουσίες και δεν κινδύνευε. Πέρασε την τάξη μετά βασάνων και δακρύων και φέτος πιστεύαμε ότι θα το είχε ξεπεράσει. Δυστυχώς όχι. Ξεκίνησε στην αρχή να κάνει κάποιες απουσίες, μετά για ένα διάστημα πήγαινε κι από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά σταμάτησε εντελώς. Άρχισε να τον παρακολουθεί μια απαράδεκτη κατά την γνώμη μου ψυχίατρος και στη συνέχεια εδώ και περίπου ενάμιση μήνα άλλαξε και πήγε σε μια ψυχολόγο ειδικευμένη σε θέματα άγχους. Εκείνη είπε ότι έχει κατάθλιψη γιατί έχει χάσει την ταυτότητά του ως μαθητής και ότι η αυτοεκτίμησή του είναι στο μηδέν. Πλέον δε βγαίνει από το σπίτι σχεδόν καθόλου και η μόνη του ασχολία είναι τα ηλεκτρονικά. Μέσω αυτών επικοινωνεί και με τους συμμαθητές του αφού παίζουν μαζί. Ωστόσο, όταν τους συναντήσει από κοντά αγχώνεται μάλλον μην τον κρίνουν που δεν πηγαίνει σχολείο, νιώθει μειονεκτικά και του έρχεται αναγούλα. Οι γονείς μου έχουν τρέξει όσο δε πάει προκειμένου να περάσει την τάξη με την βοήθεια του Υπουργείου Παιδείας και ίσως του δωθεί η ευκαιρία να επιστρέψει στο σχολείο και να κάνει μόνος του μάθημα σε τάξη. Ο ίδιος λέει πως θέλει να πάει γιατί έχει βαρεθεί στο σπίτι, αλλά όταν του είπαμε ότι μάλλον έχει εγκριθεί το αίτημα τον έπιασε πανικός. Ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ για εκεινόν, φοβάμαι ότι δε θα μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει και θα το κυνηγάει αυτό το πρόβλημα μια ζωή. Διαβάζω στο φόρουμ ότι πολλοί από εσάς δεν το έχετε ξεπεράσει ούτε και με φάρμακα ακόμα και απελπίζομαι. Η ψυχολόγος είναι πολύ καλή αλλά και πάλι δε βλέπω να τον έχει βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα μέχρι στιγμής. Χρειάζομαι λίγη ελπίδα, μια επιβεβαίωση ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί αν συνεχίσει αυτή η κατάσταση θα πέσω κι εγώ σε κατάθλιψη...

----------


## elis

Πρεπει να βρει ανθρωπουσ να τον αποδεχτουν κ θα του φυγει το ειχα κι εγω ενα διαστημα αλλα εφυγε πρεπει να αποκτησει αμυνεσ στην κριτικη

----------


## elis

Γυμναστικη να δυναμωσει σωματικα γιογκα αυτα βοηθανε σιγουρα

----------


## elis

Το σχολειο δεν ειναι το παν αλλα η δουλεια ειναι οποτε κατι πρεπει να κανει

----------


## iamverysad

Ισχύει ότι η κοινωνική φοβία βασίζεται στην κατάθλιψη;

----------


## beautifullife

> Καλημέρα σας, ο αδερφός μου από πέρυσι (Β γυμνασίου) απέκτησε -μάλλον- κοινωνική φοβία. Όντας αδύναμος μαθητής αγχωνόταν υπερβολικά όταν του έλεγαν να πει μάθημα και το γεγονός που πιστεύω χειροτέρεψε την κατάσταση ήταν ότι έμεινε μετεξεταστέος στην πρώτη. Παρά το γεγονός ότι πέρασε την τάξη, στην δευτέρα πολλοί καθηγητές του έλεγαν πως θα τον αφήσουν "για να μάθει". Έτσι κάθε πρωί σηκωνόταν με εμετούς και πήγαινε στο σχολείο με τα χίλια ζόρια, μέχρι που μια μέρα ενώ ήταν στην τάξη κάποιοι συμμαθητές του παρατήρησαν ότι του ερχόταν αναγούλα και γέλασαν. Αυτό ευτυχώς έγινε προς το τέλος της χρονιάς οπότε είχε αρκετές απουσίες και δεν κινδύνευε. Πέρασε την τάξη μετά βασάνων και δακρύων και φέτος πιστεύαμε ότι θα το είχε ξεπεράσει. Δυστυχώς όχι. Ξεκίνησε στην αρχή να κάνει κάποιες απουσίες, μετά για ένα διάστημα πήγαινε κι από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά σταμάτησε εντελώς. Άρχισε να τον παρακολουθεί μια απαράδεκτη κατά την γνώμη μου ψυχίατρος και στη συνέχεια εδώ και περίπου ενάμιση μήνα άλλαξε και πήγε σε μια ψυχολόγο ειδικευμένη σε θέματα άγχους. Εκείνη είπε ότι έχει κατάθλιψη γιατί έχει χάσει την ταυτότητά του ως μαθητής και ότι η αυτοεκτίμησή του είναι στο μηδέν. Πλέον δε βγαίνει από το σπίτι σχεδόν καθόλου και η μόνη του ασχολία είναι τα ηλεκτρονικά. Μέσω αυτών επικοινωνεί και με τους συμμαθητές του αφού παίζουν μαζί. Ωστόσο, όταν τους συναντήσει από κοντά αγχώνεται μάλλον μην τον κρίνουν που δεν πηγαίνει σχολείο, νιώθει μειονεκτικά και του έρχεται αναγούλα. Οι γονείς μου έχουν τρέξει όσο δε πάει προκειμένου να περάσει την τάξη με την βοήθεια του Υπουργείου Παιδείας και ίσως του δωθεί η ευκαιρία να επιστρέψει στο σχολείο και να κάνει μόνος του μάθημα σε τάξη. Ο ίδιος λέει πως θέλει να πάει γιατί έχει βαρεθεί στο σπίτι, αλλά όταν του είπαμε ότι μάλλον έχει εγκριθεί το αίτημα τον έπιασε πανικός. Ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ για εκεινόν, φοβάμαι ότι δε θα μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει και θα το κυνηγάει αυτό το πρόβλημα μια ζωή. Διαβάζω στο φόρουμ ότι πολλοί από εσάς δεν το έχετε ξεπεράσει ούτε και με φάρμακα ακόμα και απελπίζομαι. Η ψυχολόγος είναι πολύ καλή αλλά και πάλι δε βλέπω να τον έχει βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα μέχρι στιγμής. Χρειάζομαι λίγη ελπίδα, μια επιβεβαίωση ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί αν συνεχίσει αυτή η κατάσταση θα πέσω κι εγώ σε κατάθλιψη...


εννοείται ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά φτάνει να το πιστεύει και ο αδερφός σου. από προσωπική εμπειρία θα σου πω ότι όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολείο μου δημιούργησε ένας καθηγητής άγχος και κάθε φορά που έμπαινα στην τάξη ντρεπόμουν και αγχωνομουν να συμμετέχω. αυτό οδήγησε και σε άλλα πρόβλημα καθώς απομονωθηκα, είχα γενικά άγχος με διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και στην μετέπειτα ζωή μου. κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεχα άλλο και έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι. άρχισα να σκέφτομαι διάφορα, από που πηγάζει αυτό, τι με ενοχλεί, πως θα το ξεπεράσω κλπ. έβγαλα από την ζωή μου ανθρώπους που με έκαναν χειρότερα, ξεκίνησα σιγά-σιγά να κάνω κοινωνικές σχέσεις και να έχω αυτοπεποίθηση. ο διαλογισμός που είχα κάνει με τον εαυτό μου, με βοήθησε και σε άλλες καταστάσεις που έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίσω χωρίς άγχος. αν διάβασες μέχρι εδώ να σου πω ότι από αυτά που είπες, κατά την γνώμη μου όλα αυτά δημιουργήθηκαν στον αδερφό σου από την εικόνα που έχει για τον εαυτό του και την γνώμη του κόσμου. αν αποδεχτεί τον εαυτό του όπως είναι, να έχει κοντά του ένα δύο φίλους που τον δέχονται όπως είναι και να τον στηρίζουν όχι να τον κάνουν να νιώθει μειονεκτικά, να αρχίσει να δραστηριοποιείται (καλό θα ήταν να γεμίζει τις ώρες του με ένα χόμπι, η γυμναστική βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, έστω και ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια για κάποιο χρόνο) και τότε θα πάψει να τον ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη των γύρω του και μέσα από αυτή την εμπειρία θα βγει πιο δυνατός και στην συνέχεια θα αντιμετωπίζει πιο εύκολα παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## beautifullife

> Ισχύει ότι η κοινωνική φοβία βασίζεται στην κατάθλιψη;


πιστεύω εξαρτάται από την κάθε περίπτωση. λογικά αν έχεις κατάθλιψη δεν θα επιθυμείς να βρίσκεσαι και να συζητάς με κόσμο

----------


## elis

Κοινωνικη φοβια πολυ απλα ειναι οτι σου κανουν πολυ κριτικη κι εσυ τουσ παιρνεισ σοβαρα λυνεται αν αποκτησεισ αποψη για τον εαυτο σου και δεν πιστευεισ οτι σ λενε γτ μερικοι χειραγωγουν ειχα κι εγω μικροσ και το ξερω ο φοβοσ θα φυγει οσο πιο ισχυρη ειναι η αποψη του εαυτου σου για να μη σε κανουν οτι θελουν πρεπει να παρεισ την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Mr.Stelios

IreneGi μπορω να σε βοηθησω με συμβουλες. Θα σου πω τι ακριβως μπορεις να κανεις. : [email protected] (Δεν είμαι κανας επαγγελματιας , βοηθαω αφιλοκερδως)

----------


## A51

Γειά σας! Είμαι νέα στη παρέα σας! 
Και πιστεύω πως βασανίζομαι και εγώ με την κοινωνική φοβία, θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω και εγώ αυτές τις συμβουλές.

----------


## makis_dr

ρε παιδια εγω δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτη για 3 χρονια πιστευοντας οτι ειμαι ο πιο αχρυστος ανυρωπος στον κοσμο ογιατρος ο πρωτος που με ειδε μ ειπε πως αν πας κατω στον κοσμο και δεις τι κυκλοφορει αναμεσα μας τοτε θα καταλαβες εγω εκεινω τον και ρο δοθλευα αλλα η συμπεριφορα του κοσμου με εκανε κοινωνιοπαθυ με αποτελεσμα να φυγω απο την δουλεια την καρτησα 6 μηνες παραπανω και με την αγωγη που επαιρνα καπως ολα πηγαιναν μηχανικα απο πλευρας μου καλος στην δουλεια μου νευριος κ γρηγοροσ.ειχα ανεβασματα στην δουλεια μου κατι σαν σχοιζοφρενια αλλα ηταν η ιδια η πραγματικοτητα κατι που το καταλαβα το 2011 οταν πλεον σταματησα να παιρνω την αγωγη και αναθεωρωντας καποιες αποψεις του παρελθοντος εμεινα 18 μηνες χωρις φαρμακο η οποια μονο θετικα πραγματα εχει να διδαξει δεν μπορειτε να φανταστιτε πως ημουν.τωρα επι του παροντος παιρνω αγωγη και μαπιστα πολι καλη στα μετρα μ αν δεν την παρω εχετε θεμα αλλα κ που την παιρνω παλι εχετε θεμα μιλανε τα καναλια για μενα ο κοσμος δεν εχει οιρμο σκεψης οταν μιλανε δεν ξερουν τι λενε μπαινουν για καφε στα μαγαζια κ ζιτανε περιεργα πραγματα η σκεψη μ ειναι τοσο δυνατη που με ακουει ολο το συμπαν

----------

